
Show HN: Triple Pendulum in JavaScript - ascruft
http://poteat.github.io/triplependulum.html
======
xchip
You might be interested in this tutorial:
[http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/aguaviva/Ph...](http://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/aguaviva/Physics/blob/master/ChainSimulation.html)

It shows how to extend the concept to a full blown engine

